# $5.89 gas stations in Orlando



## Sea Six (May 17, 2012)

Beware of the price gouging, rip-off gas stations in the Orlando area.  My son, who lives in Orlando, warned me about the ones near the airport, hoping to trap the unsuspecting person trying to return a rental car with a full tank. 

I came across one near the outlet mall behind the HGVC Tuscany Resort.  

Vineland Shell
8788 Vineland Rd
Orlando, FL  32821

$5.899 per gallon on 5/14/2012

No sign outside, you don't see the price until you select method of payment at the pump.

No wonder there were NO CARS in the lot!


----------



## SOS8260456 (May 17, 2012)

We have always found the Hess stations onsite Disney to have the best prices.  The one time we saw the price of a gas station by the gate by Goodings and had sticker shock.  I drove down the rode a bit and the price was more reasonable down by Walmart on 535.  That gas station is now a Hookah lounge I think, but we just use Hess either by the Boardwalk or by Downtown Disney.


----------



## Sea Six (May 17, 2012)

Yes, I have always found good prices at these Hess stations.  As a matter of fact, after I left the rip-off Shell, I ended up at a Hess near the end of I-Drive at 536.  It was $3.45 there.


----------



## Pompey Family (May 18, 2012)

I'd love to pay $5.899 per gallon over here.  A quick calculation shows that I'm paying the equivalent of $8.2 per gallon at my local supermarket!

I can remember the worry when it came to fill up the Ford Flex that we rented when we went to NJ but I was relieved when it came to just over $60.


----------



## timesharepartners (May 18, 2012)

*$8.2 per gallon?*

Wow! $8.2 a gallon. That's pretty crazy. I think I'll just start riding a scooter if gas prices go up that high where I live.


----------



## Robert D (May 18, 2012)

We just came back from Orlando and saw two stations across the street from each other near the entrance to the airport that had $5.89 gas. The price was clearly posted and we were amazed that they could stay in business but I guess there's enough people on expense accounts who don't care what the price is.  It's a couple miles down the street before you get to another station, where the price was $3.57 which is still a lot more than the $3.44 we paid at the Hess station near Vistana Resort.  The gasbuddy app for smart phones is a great way to find stations with good prices.


----------



## Kola (May 19, 2012)

Pompey Family said:


> I'd love to pay $5.899 per gallon over here.  A quick calculation shows that I'm paying the equivalent of $8.2 per gallon at my local supermarket!
> 
> I can remember the worry when it came to fill up the Ford Flex that we rented when we went to NJ but I was relieved when it came to just over $60.



I guess the $8.2 price must be per Imperial gallon, is it ?  Give us your price per liter, will you ?  As well, for info only, how much regional price variation can you expect in your area due to taxes ?


----------



## Transit (May 19, 2012)

I got caught with that gas scam last summer at that station . I pumped about 7 bucks in before realised I was being bled.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (May 20, 2012)

Let's see, 1 Gallon = 3.79 Liters. So, $3.54/gallon = $0.93 per liter.

TS


----------



## TSPam (May 20, 2012)

Hi,
Here outside Ottawa, Canada we think that we are doing very well if we pay $1.20 a litre.


----------



## jlee2070 (May 20, 2012)

We were warned by the Rental Car people of these rip offs near the airport.  Just got gas near I-Drive and then returned to the AP.


----------



## Timeshare Von (May 20, 2012)

timesharepartners said:


> Wow! $8.2 a gallon. That's pretty crazy. I think I'll just start riding a scooter if gas prices go up that high where I live.



Yep it is outrageous over in the UK and Europe.  We just paid an average of $8.10/gallon when converting the liters and euros to gallons and USD, on our 15 day driving tour throughout Ireland.


----------



## Sea Six (May 20, 2012)

Had a much better experience at a Hess station on my way home from Disney today.  

Hess 09475
101 West Oak Street
Wauchula, FL 33873

Price per gallon = $3.309
OUTSTANDING!  Most stations seem to be in the $3.45 - $3.60 range around here.

I'll be back to this place!


----------



## Catira (May 20, 2012)

We rented a car from Dollar last month in Las Vegas. The desk agent informed us that we had to fill up the car within a 10 mile radius of their return location. They even added a sticker to our contract that also states : "You are responsible for replacing any fuel used during your rental. Fill up is required within a 10 mile radius of our return location and you will be asked for receipt upon return"

Are any of the Orlando car rentals requiring this as well?


----------



## Sea Six (May 20, 2012)

I've never heard of that before.  Sounds like a set-up to me.  When I return a rental car, they just check to see the needle on F, and it tends to stay there for quite a while, if you know what I mean!


----------



## Happytravels (May 26, 2012)

*Denver*

We rented a car in Denver with those  requirements also...not sure it was 10 miles but something to that effect....


----------



## Pedro (May 26, 2012)

Drove this morning by the Shell station on Vineland Rd. and the price of gas was still $5.899/gallon.  Not too far form there (probably less than a mile away) the price was $3.31.  That Shell station is not even close to the airport  and there are plenty of places to fill up the tank on the way to MCO at much better prices.  I wonder who actually pays that amount.


----------



## Sea Six (May 27, 2012)

I wonder what they sell their food for in the mini-mart. I never got that far when I was there.


----------



## luv_maui (May 28, 2012)

Catira said:


> We rented a car from Dollar last month in Las Vegas. The desk agent informed us that we had to fill up the car within a 10 mile radius of their return location. They even added a sticker to our contract that also states : "You are responsible for replacing any fuel used during your rental. Fill up is required within a 10 mile radius of our return location and you will be asked for receipt upon return"
> 
> Are any of the Orlando car rentals requiring this as well?



At Budget car rental they informed us we had to to fill up within 5 miles of the airport and show the receipt or else there was a $14.99 surcharge - removed upon returning the car filled up and showing receipt.  We were also told that since there were very few gas stations within 5 miles, and high prices, that we should simply buy the tank of gas from them to avoid the surcharge and avoid the hgih gas prices within the 5 miles.

Well......I filled up the day before our car return and then only needed 3 gallons at the $5.699/gallon gas station 3.5 miles from the airport.   When I returned the car they didn't even ask me for the receipt.  When I tried to show the lady the receipt she said that if she didn't ask that I didn't need to worry about it.  I'm not saying you will experience the same if renting from Budget, but maybe (?) I was lucky since it was 5am in the morning.

Nonetheless, ouch on the $5.699/gal gas prices when generally everywhere else in Orlando is over $2 less per gallon.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 28, 2012)

We saw this station the other day when going to the outlet mall. The same price $$5.89 per gallon. They did have a sign that clearly indicated their price and we could see it from the road. I am not sure what it is about this area. The stations on the south east side of I4 on and just off of 535 are outrageous, but those on the north west side tend to be reasonable. The Hess across from DTD was $3.33 per gallon yesterday.

My guess is that they snag the people that drove around the outlet mall parking lot for hours trying to find a parking space and used all the gas in their tank. That place is a zoo.



Sea Six said:


> Beware of the price gouging, rip-off gas stations in the Orlando area.  My son, who lives in Orlando, warned me about the ones near the airport, hoping to trap the unsuspecting person trying to return a rental car with a full tank.
> 
> I came across one near the outlet mall behind the HGVC Tuscany Resort.
> 
> ...


----------



## GeorgeInNePa (May 28, 2012)

luv_maui said:


> At Budget car rental they informed us we had to to fill up within 5 miles of the airport and show the receipt or else there was a $14.99 surcharge - removed upon returning the car filled up and showing receipt.  We were also told that since there were very few gas stations within 5 miles, and high prices, that we should simply buy the tank of gas from them to avoid the surcharge and avoid the hgih gas prices within the 5 miles.
> 
> Well......I filled up the day before our car return and then only needed 3 gallons at the $5.699/gallon gas station 3.5 miles from the airport.   When I returned the car they didn't even ask me for the receipt.  When I tried to show the lady the receipt she said that if she didn't ask that I didn't need to worry about it.  I'm not saying you will experience the same if renting from Budget, but maybe (?) I was lucky since it was 5am in the morning.
> 
> Nonetheless, ouch on the $5.699/gal gas prices when generally everywhere else in Orlando is over $2 less per gallon.



With-in 5 miles?   


LOL, tell them to jam their car, sideways.

But, just in case, there are gas stations on McCoy Rd/Sandlake Rd (Rt482), just off Exit 8 on Rt 528. That's with-in 5 miles of Bust Your Budget Rental.

I stopped at one this past January on the way back to the airport. The gas was "normal" priced.


----------



## luv_maui (May 28, 2012)

GeorgeInNePa said:


> With-in 5 miles?
> 
> 
> LOL, tell them to jam their car, sideways.
> ...



Well, thanks for the advice.  Unfortunately not planning on doing another Florida trip anytime soon.  But, good for others to know who read TUG.


----------



## PeelBoy (May 28, 2012)

I just drove along I15 two days ago.  On California side, gas was $5.39 but on the Neveda, it was $3.79.  They were like 15 miles apart.  I do not know if state tax makes a difference.


----------



## lvhmbh (May 29, 2012)

We have different taxes in different counties.   I have to leave Boca (in Palm Beach County) where the taxes are very high and drive down into Broward so I'll gas up down there.  The ripoff in Orlando has been ongoing.  For the people who are not aware they snag them on the way to the rental place.  I would not rent a car from anyone that would insist I gas up within any radius.  JMHO, Linda


----------



## dioxide45 (May 29, 2012)

luv_maui said:


> At Budget car rental they informed us we had to to fill up within 5 miles of the airport and show the receipt or else there was a $14.99 surcharge - removed upon returning the car filled up and showing receipt.  We were also told that since there were very few gas stations within 5 miles, and high prices, that we should simply buy the tank of gas from them to avoid the surcharge and avoid the hgih gas prices within the 5 miles.



If they do charge that $14.99 surcharge buy gas needle is still on F, do you think they will use that $14.99 to top off the tank? Unlikely. They will just stiff the next renter with a little less gas in the tank. My guess is that they rarely charge the surcharge. If the tank indicates F when you return, they really don't bother asking about a receipt. The policy/receipt is more just a motivation to get people to fill up close to the car dropoff location.


----------



## winger (Jun 2, 2012)

Robert D said:


> .... It's a couple miles down the street before you get to another station, where the price was $3.57 which is still a lot more than the $3.44 we paid at the Hess station near Vistana Resort.  The gasbuddy app for smart phones is a great way to find stations with good prices.


Gas Buddy has helped cut a good amount of costs from our trips the past couple of years' when we did a good amount of road trips, especially when we made several San Francisco-to-Los Angeles trips last year (we purchased/used the annual Disneyland passes). No doubt, when we visit Orlando next (we just purchased our WDW tix !!!), Gas Buddy will be very useful, once again


----------



## carl2591 (Jun 4, 2012)

*gas buddy for gas prices*

I second GasBuddy.com  they have a phone app that will show stations in your area using GPS. I use it for traveling to get the best gas price around.  You can find stations within a 1mile of each other with 10c a gallon difference.  I know 10 cents is not a lot but it helps me and i help the station owner pump more gas which can help him get more gas at a lower rate. 

gas stations are like car dealers.. big dealers with more cars can give better deals as they get better pricing on cars from factory. Same with gas stations, the more they sell the more that can get with better pricing. plus you get fresher gas. 

been there done that.


----------



## timeos2 (Jun 4, 2012)

Catira said:


> We rented a car from Dollar last month in Las Vegas. The desk agent informed us that we had to fill up the car within a 10 mile radius of their return location. They even added a sticker to our contract that also states : "You are responsible for replacing any fuel used during your rental. Fill up is required within a 10 mile radius of our return location and you will be asked for receipt upon return"
> 
> Are any of the Orlando car rentals requiring this as well?



Every car rental I've used over the past 3-4 years has that rule or even less miles to be "filled up".  It is not at all uncommon.  Filling up anywhere near Disney & driving to the airport would be way more than 10 miles. Plus, if you shop a nit, there are plenty of low cost stations around the airport especially off Boggy Creek Rd.  The only rip offs are directly on the road into the airport - very easy to avoid. They now have to post their prices per a recent change in local law.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jun 5, 2012)

*Gauge Not Showing Full After Complete Fill-Up.*

After complete fill-up, the fuel gauge on our car -- 2010 Nissan Cube -- almost never indicates over-the-top full, or even completely full.  

After the automatic-stop gas pump shuts off, I can squeeze in $2-$3 more worth of gas -- & the gauge still indicates at least 1 bar short of full.

No problem.  It's just our personal car & we know jolly well it's full when it's full.

Trouble is, various models of Nissans out there in the rental fleets of America have the same kind of fuel gauge with the same never-show-full feature.  We got 1 of those -- 2011 Altima (an upgrade from econo-box) -- when we vacationed in Las Vegas last fall.  Sure enough, after we tanked it up right before returning the car, the gauge looked like the tank wasn't completely full.  

Fox Rental Car did not gig us for that, so possibly the rental car return jockeys are aware of the phenomenon, I don't know.  But it strikes me as a potential rental car return problem when driving around in rented late-model Nissans.   Who knows whether other cars have something similar?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Pedro (Jun 5, 2012)

AwayWeGo said:


> After complete fill-up, the fuel gauge on our car -- 2010 Nissan Cube -- almost never indicates over-the-top full, or even completely full.
> 
> After the automatic-stop gas pump shuts off, I can squeeze in $2-$3 more worth of gas -- & the gauge still indicates at least 1 bar short of full.
> 
> ...


That is why it is important to check the fuel gauge before leaving the car rental parking lot.  I have seen that several times where the gauge showed around 7/8, and I requested them to note it on my paperwork.  So far I haven't had a problem returning the car with a full tank, but with the gauge showing less than full.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 5, 2012)

Regular gasoline in Newport News and Hampton, VA was selling @ 3.39 per gallon this morning.


----------



## IslandTime (Jun 6, 2012)

I buy my gas at Right Fuel on Curry Ford Road on my way home from work every couple weeks  This morning's price is $3.25 and the gas station is about 8.5 miles from the airport.  Those two gas stations on Semoran that charge ridiculous prices are always in the news around here.  As someone already stated, they now have to post their prices clearly on a sign.  For a long while they didn't and there were always people with signs protesting them and rightly so.  It's very frustrating when I hear that people actually buy gas there without paying attention to the price until it's too late.  There is absolutely NO reason to buy gas from those stations.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 6, 2012)

I think the closer we get to election day, the more stations we will see selling gas UNDER $3.00.


----------

